# Roof Paint/UV Reflector



## Nikonf32 (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

I want to reduce the heat transfer from my roof into the 2nd story of my house. I have a dormer on the back of the house that has enough pitch to allow 90lb. rolled asphalt roofing material. I've heard of several companies that make a paint or "coating" specifically for this job. It's a white paint that reflects most of the heat/UV from the sun. I'm wondering if anyone here has any knowledge or experience with this. It seems to be somewhat common in the south ( Calif. ,Fla. Ariz.) but I live in Ohio and all of the roofing supply houses I've talked to think I'm a kook for wanting to paint my roof white...:jester:

Thanks for any advice/input


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The generic product name you are seeking is an "elastomeric roof coating", which still needs to be re-coated every several years in most cases.

Some of the product have a supposed longer life cycle, and are even a complete roofing system in conjunction with a reinforcement mesh membrane.

Aaron knows much more hands on knowledge about these products than I do, so see if he checks in for more information.


----------



## Nikonf32 (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks Ed..Different stuff*

Thanks for the quick response! 

I am pretty sure that the stuff I'm lookin' for is not the elastomeric stuff. I know that it's intended use is for flat roofs to waterproof them, but my roof is only 8 months old and does not leak at all. The paint I've heard of is made by the HENRY Co. in Calif. and is designed as a UV inhibitor/reflector and it's supposed to keep the house cooler inside.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Since you already knew the name of the products manufacturer, you could have Googled it, so I did it for you. 

Next, you need to contact them to see who carries the type of product they recommend for your application.

The white roof coatings are called "elastomeric" roof coatings by the way.

http://www.henry.com/Cool_Roof_Coatings.28.0.html

Ed


----------



## Nikonf32 (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks again*

Ed,
Thanks again! :thumbsup: I shoulda thought of that 1st...I went to the link and it answered my questions... I had a different idea of what elastomeric products did....I've always thought they were used on rubber roofs..

have a good weekend!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, that was easy.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Aaron. I couldn't have done it without you! :thumbup: 

I do know that you have much more experience in that particular area of expertice. :thumbsup: 

Ed

BTW, Is Grumpy in contact with you? I haven't seen hide nor hair of his postings for about a month? I hope its because he is just too busy with moving into the new office and new work load.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I hear from him every couple of weeks or so.

He seems to be working pretty steadily.


----------

